# Stepchild snowboards, no customer service



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi stepchild, if you read this why dont you answer your emails. I bought one of your boards and have a legitimate question to ask you but you do not reply! Maybe your email is down, maybe you just dont give a fuck, I dont know but please answer my email about how to properly wax the base of my board with all the dimples in it.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ETM said:


> Hi stepchild, if you read this why dont you answer your emails. I bought one of your boards and have a legitimate question to ask you but you do not reply! Maybe your email is down, *maybe you just dont give a fuck*, I dont know but please answer my email about how to properly wax the base of my board with all the dimples in it.


Bingo. 

Definitely the vibe they give off.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The bottom of my board looks like a fking golf ball and when I wax it my usual way I know its going to leave every little hole full of wax. The factory wax job does not look like that and I want to know how I am meant to get the correct wax finish. I emailed stepchild like 10 days ago and no reply.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You wax it the same way you wax any other board. What do you are you going to dig the wax out of each dimple? Get over it. They're probably fed up with dumb questions.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Extremo said:


> You wax it the same way you wax any other board. What do you are you going to dig the wax out of each dimple? Get over it. They're probably fed up with dumb questions.



qft

dont worry bro, lotsa new boards look like that.











but i recently inquired something from a company thru email, got a retarded answer so looked elsewhere (i had wanted to use sexwax and was looking for info on their product) and happily found saucer wax.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Extremo said:


> You wax it the same way you wax any other board. What do you are you going to dig the wax out of each dimple? Get over it. They're probably fed up with dumb questions.


Well the factory wax job does not have wax in every dimple, I just want to know the method they use so I can do the same. Its not a dumb question. You clearly have no idea on how a business should be run and how important it is to keep your customers well informed, even if they are silly questions everyone has a right to ask about them.
Fuckwits like you should get back to facebook.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Search is your friend.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/10604-waxing-structurn-base.html


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ETM said:


> Well the factory wax job does not have wax in every dimple, I just want to know the method they use so I can do the same. Its not a dumb question. You clearly have no idea on how a business should be run and how important it is to keep your customers well informed, even if they are silly questions everyone has a right to ask about them.
> Fuckwits like you should get back to facebook.


Oh jesus. Yes there is a special machine that waxes this type of base. The patent is currently being disputed by NASA and has been pulled off the market. You are completely out of luck. You should do your research before you buy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is this a fucking real question? Seriously shut the fuck up and go ride.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

ETM said:


> Well the factory wax job does not have wax in every dimple, I just want to know the method they use so I can do the same. Its not a dumb question. You clearly have no idea on how a business should be run and how important it is to keep your customers well informed, even if they are silly questions everyone has a right to ask about them.
> Fuckwits like you should get back to facebook.


Listen to this guy's advise! That is the reason why tobacco companies and mcdonalds are multi billion dollar corporations!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

In all seriousness you can probably get the wax out of the dimples by using a scotch brites pad. Might take some time though.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Or you can round out the edge of a plastic scraper. Genius


----------

